# Another Steeler win. Costly though



## bogydave (Nov 13, 2012)

Ben got hurt. 
Defensive back hurt.
Guess who's next on the schedule "Ravens" 

Leftwich sends an email to the DBs when he winds up for a pass.
Better get the running game working.

To win the division, gotta get thru the Ravens.
Hopefully Troy will be back & make a few plays


----------



## rottiman (Nov 13, 2012)

Tomlin says Troy is a big maybe for Ravens.  With things as they are, I fear our season is over.  Losing Ben makes it really scary for sure.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 13, 2012)

My wife broke the news to me this morning . . . not good for the Steelers.

Then again . . . "my" team may be relatively healthy, but I'm not quite sure of what they are doing . . . the Pats seem to get a nice, big lead and then blow it . . . and then at the end lose the game in the last few seconds or make a saving play. I fear they will not be able to go all the way to the end if they don't tighten things up.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 13, 2012)

leftwich can play in this league. he does have a slow delivery but a cannon arm. as long as the running game can give him some cover he can win. if the steelers have to rely on him as a pass happy offense its not gonna be good.

also the guy has a heart like a lion. i remember watching him at Marshall literally on 1 leg with his linemen carrying him to the next play in a 2 minute drive, was phenominal to watch


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 13, 2012)

Took it to O.T. with the CHEF'S...  Down goes Roethisberger...  Down goes Roethisberger!!

None of this is good news for our boys!!  Sunday Night against the Ravens could be trouble!


----------



## ScotO (Nov 13, 2012)

we're in big trouble.  Not to rain on the parade (yes, I'm a Steelers fan) but Leftwich isn't gonna beat the Ravens with the way the offensive line collapses.  He's a pocket QB, he needs time to settle in and make the pass work........and on top of that, he just throws it waaay too hard most of the time.  We'll see......but I have a bad feeling if they had that much trouble with the Chiefs, it's gonna get downright UGLY with the Ravens........

I guess Polamalu is done?  I can't imagine him playing anymore, I really can't.  Unless they are trying to get him super-healthy, but he's gonna be prone to re-injury the rest of his career.  He's probably the best all-around safety to ever play in the NFL, but his days may be numbered.

Didn't hear Harrison's name much last night either..........


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> we're in big trouble. Not to rain on the parade (yes, I'm a Steelers fan) but Leftwich isn't gonna beat the Ravens with the way the offensive line collapses. He's a pocket QB, he needs time to settle in and make the pass work........and on top of that, he just throws it waaay too hard most of the time. We'll see......but I have a bad feeling if they had that much trouble with the Chiefs, it's gonna get downright UGLY with the Ravens........
> 
> I guess Polamalu is done? I can't imagine him playing anymore, I really can't. Unless they are trying to get him super-healthy, but he's gonna be prone to re-injury the rest of his career. He's probably the best all-around safety to ever play in the NFL, but his days may be numbered.
> 
> Didn't hear Harrison's name much last night either..........


 
That about sums it up right there!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 14, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> we're in big trouble. Not to rain on the parade (yes, I'm a Steelers fan) but Leftwich isn't gonna beat the Ravens with the way the offensive line collapses. He's a pocket QB, he needs time to settle in and make the pass work........and on top of that, he just throws it waaay too hard most of the time. We'll see......but I have a bad feeling if they had that much trouble with the Chiefs, it's gonna get downright UGLY with the Ravens........
> 
> I guess Polamalu is done? I can't imagine him playing anymore, I really can't. Unless they are trying to get him super-healthy, but he's gonna be prone to re-injury the rest of his career. He's probably the best all-around safety to ever play in the NFL, but his days may be numbered.
> 
> Didn't hear Harrison's name much last night either..........


 

im with ya scotty, (steeler fan as well) leftwich is not as likely to beat the ravens , certainly not on his own, the game will be won or lost on the the performance of the offensive line


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 14, 2012)

Rapelissburger and Vick can keep each other warm on the sidelines


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 14, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Rapelissburger and Vick can keep each other warm on the sidelines


 
Now that's not nice!


----------



## rottiman (Nov 14, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> im with ya scotty, (steeler fan as well) leftwich is not as likely to beat the ravens , certainly not on his own, the game will be won or lost on the the performance of the offensive line


 Unfortunately, I believe you might be absolutely right.  I hope I'm wrong.....................


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah, looks like a rib  on big ben, he's out, batch is inactive as well, hope leftwich holds up or its gonna be single wing with dwyer at the helm, at least he ran that in college at ga tech though he wasnt the qb. i dunno if they can activate  someone off the practice squad to be the backup but thats it from what i gather.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 14, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> yeah, looks like a rib on big ben, he's out, batch is inactive as well, hope leftwich holds up or its gonna be single wing with dwyer at the helm, at least he ran that in college at ga tech though he wasnt the qb. i dunno if they can activate someone off the practice squad to be the backup but thats it from what i gather.


Actually 2 ribs and a shoulder sprain, and you can well believe that lefwich is gonna feel like he was subjected to Hitchcocks "The Birds" after sunday night.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 15, 2012)

Suprised they didn't pick Homestead Charlie to start. I predict a squeaker win with a strong running game and one bomb TD from Leftwich. Ravens aren't 100% either.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 16, 2012)

Couldn't get Charlie to put down the clipboard!


----------



## osagebow (Nov 16, 2012)

Stiller fans, highly reccomend Stan Savran's show -  http://www.970espn.com/cc-common/podcast/single_page.html?podcast=savran
Great show. Click on "on demand " for the podcasts.  Can even listen live.
Tunch and Wolf are great also - 2 old lineman yukking it up with good analysis thrown in.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 16, 2012)

I shouldn't make fun of the Steelers so much. They have such dedicated fans


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 16, 2012)

osagebow said:


> Google "Stan savran podcasts 970AM". Great show. Can even listen live.
> Tunch and Wolf are great also - 2 old lineman yukking it up with good analysis thrown in.


 
I know of Stan, Ilken And Wolfley...Only get to listen on occasion though!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice work right there...Gonna steal that idea!


----------



## osagebow (Nov 16, 2012)

Hahaha....There may have been a case of Iron City involved with that ink .... 

Drawing hypercycloids can be difficult. Try it on a frog first.


----------



## JoeS (Nov 18, 2012)

All of you Steeler Fans should take a hard look at the Ravens injury report.

We are hurting as well and our secondary is on life support!


----------



## osagebow (Nov 18, 2012)

Yep - it's gonna be interesting, gonna say  Stillers 20-17. 
I think the key is how well t-sizzle plays because we'll need to rely on the run. Also on't know how many sacks Sandwich can take. Might see Batch in there if yinz get to him.
 Cool avatar Joe, enjoy the game! 

(but not Too much...hope you hate the last 5 minutes!)


----------



## rottiman (Nov 18, 2012)

The STEELER NATION is restless......................................


----------



## rottiman (Nov 18, 2012)

The Bumble Bees ar a Buzzin'


----------



## fossil (Nov 18, 2012)

I've always liked the Steelers...clear back into the 1970's...Superbowl IX, etc.  They are one of my "legendary" legacy football teams.  But these new uniforms, IMHO, are hideous.  They look like yellow jackets who've escaped from prison, or something.  I don't care for them.  Still like the Steelers, though.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it will be a pretty close game, could go either way .Both teams are hurting steelers more on Offense Ravens on defense. GO Ravens


----------



## rottiman (Nov 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> I've always liked the Steelers...clear back into the 1970's...Superbowl IX, etc. They are one of my "legendary" legacy football teams. But these new uniforms, IMHO, are hideous. They look like yellow jackets who've escaped from prison, or something. I don't care for them. Still like the Steelers, though.


 
#1 on both counts.  Have lived through the good and the bad years.  They are the A-typical Blue Collar Smash Face type team.  Love the Steeler/Raven rivalry.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 18, 2012)

fossil said:


> I've always liked the Steelers...clear back into the 1970's...Superbowl IX, etc. They are one of my "legendary" legacy football teams. But these new uniforms, IMHO, are hideous. They look like yellow jackets who've escaped from prison, or something. I don't care for them. Still like the Steelers, though.


 

I was indoctrinated early - my dad and his buddies gained some local fame as the "Gerela's Gorrilas" and got flown down to super bowl IX.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 18, 2012)

2:04 left, I think this is going to hurt.............................!


----------



## rottiman (Nov 18, 2012)

It DID hurt................., LOTS!


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't know if anybody noticed, BUT the Squeelers lost .


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 19, 2012)

How is Leftwich a quarterback in the NFL??


----------



## JoeS (Nov 19, 2012)

Ugly game but typical for these teams.

I'll take the win.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats Joe...That was a big win as far as standings go!


----------



## osagebow (Nov 19, 2012)

Arrghhhhh....next time your QB looks like he's been shot Tomlin, Pull Him
Congrats, Joe.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2012)

yeah i saw leftwich hurting literally from the time he fell in the end zone i give him cedit for staying out there and trying to battle through it , but tomlin should have pulled him. he obviously was not able to throw passes effectively. especially late in the game when he had a reciever open deep and simply couldnt throw the ball far enough to get to him. healthy he has plenty of arm to get that pass there. tomlin is a coach who is dedicated to his players but i think he should have pulled him


----------



## bogydave (Nov 19, 2012)

Leftwich scored the only offensive touchdown 
Good game IMO. Special teams won/lost the game, not the QB.
Punt out of bounds, different winner 

Steelers fan, but I like both teams, tough hard nose football game.
 Both may make the play offs. Gotta go thru Houston , Denver & Patriots.  Tough road but doable/

More upset Oregon played such a flat game Saturday.


----------



## fossil (Nov 19, 2012)

bogydave said:


> ...More upset Oregon played such a flat game Saturday.


 
Yup, the Ducks were finally caught flat-footed.  Bound to happen sooner or later.  At least there's finally been one Oregon game this season I didn't shut off after the first half.


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't worry about Leftwich anymore, he's got a couple bad ribs. out for browns game. Can you play QB? Bad situation.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2012)

Panhandler said:


> Don't worry about Leftwich anymore, he's got a couple bad ribs. out for browns game. Can you play QB? Bad situation.


 

heck no, i havent thrown a football competitively since 1990 and that was flag ball in the service, im older than leftwich and didnt have the arm then that he does now. but i know enough about the position and the mechanics of throwing to know he wasnt able to throw normally from very early on in the game. the first pass he threw (the interference call) the arm looked strong, everything else was nose down which tells me his ribs were not allowing him to extend through the throw. if this is something i can see on tv as a "has been" high school backup qb, then  the guys who get paid big bucks to be experts should have seen it a lot easier than i did. makes me wonder if batch was healthy, he may have been "dressed" simply as an emergency qb and wasnt gonna go in unless leftwich broke a leg or something. if batch is healthy he should have been in there before the half IMHO and definitely by mid 3rd quarter


----------



## JoeS (Nov 19, 2012)

Panhandler said:


> Don't worry about Leftwich anymore, he's got a couple bad ribs. out for browns game. Can you play QB? Bad situation.


 
Exactly why the Ravens signed former QB Dixon to their practice squad, to keep him from playing for the Steelers.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2012)

JoeS said:


> Exactly why the Ravens signed former QB Dixon to their practice squad, to keep him from playing for the Steelers.


 
bad part is they have my homie from tech already, almost broke my heart when the ravens drafted Tyrod Taylor. great kid!


----------



## osagebow (Nov 19, 2012)

JoeS said:


> Exactly why the Ravens signed former QB Dixon to their practice squad, to keep him from playing for the Steelers.


 

yep....smart move. Dixon is talented but inconsistent. Would like to see him back in black n gold rightabout now.


----------



## JOHN BOY (Nov 19, 2012)

Gonna be a tough game for Steelers in cleveland, Ravens fly to west at Chargers Both teams could have losses this weekend...


----------



## osagebow (Nov 19, 2012)

Cleveland smells an upset for sure. Homestead Charlie Batch and the RB's will get it done though.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 19, 2012)

Unless somebody pulls a "rabbit out of a hat" fairly quickly, I fear our season is rapidly going up in black and gold smoke.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 20, 2012)

Somebody better help Batch find a helmet!!


----------



## Panhandler (Nov 20, 2012)

Plaxico Burress in town for physical. Cotchery out, more rib injuries.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 20, 2012)

Hope Plaxico leaves his gun at home!!


----------



## rottiman (Nov 20, 2012)

God, who only knew it was going to get this bad in STEELER NATION this year...............


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 20, 2012)

I see they signed Plax, not a bad move, he certainly has the talent to catch a few, but who's gonna throw to him????????????


----------



## bogydave (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome back Plax.
Probably not making the same $$ as last time he was a Steeler 
Can he throw a pass ? /¿


----------

